# Engadget reports Nook 3G being discontinued



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/24/exclusive-barnes-and-noble-phasing-out-the-nook-3g-cites-lack-of/

If you've considered buying a 3G Nook, you may want to get one now, just in case. Of course it might mean that they are going to a new improved eInk screen,rather than going all wifi, but if so I'd think they'd do something about the current wifi units also.


----------

